# Honda GX160 on Cement Mixer Surging at higher RPM



## Andrew520 (Nov 8, 2011)

It is a GX160 Honda. We were running it for about 2 hours and it's running great on highest idle. Then it started surging. I had a brand new carb so I installed that and same thing. Took the carb apart, everything is clean. Adjusted it, same thing. It runs great at low idle not choked but as soon as you start to bump up the idle it begins surging.

I've replaced the spark plug but I checked the spark and you can barely see it. My question is, should the spark be clearly visible and bright when you pull the rope, and could a bad coil be my problem? I was thinking maybe water got to it and shorted it out or something. I was thinking the spark may be strong enough to keep it idling but not hot enough for the extra fuel at higher idle.

Thanks for any input on this.


----------

